# Mounting Canon 600Lii on a Losmandy G11 Telescope Mount



## rnl (Sep 21, 2017)

I recently called B&H, Really Right Stuff and Losmandy to inquire about mating a large canon lens to a Losmandy G11 mount. I wanted to use my long and wide angle lenses on a guided gem

Losmandy and RRS were unable to assist. It appears that they were unfamiliar with the other's equipment.B&H was less than useless. 

After some reflection, I was able to do it.

I used a Losmandy DUP14, a Really Right Stuff B2-LLR-II Lever-Release Clamp (80mm) and a Really Right Stuff Long Lens Y-Support Package with Dual Quick Release Clamps 


Just screwed the lever release clamp to the DUP 14 and assembled.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 21, 2017)

for what purpose?


----------



## rnl (Sep 22, 2017)

purpose? to attach to a telescope mount in order to obtain guided photos. here is a photo of the mount with a telescope


----------

